# Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine - Pros & Cons



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeni (Feb 4, 2021)

Interesting post .......think people should take a look the one dose effort would be far better as many may not get the followup dose ...........also the exposure of being tested in areas that had mutant strains may prove to be better for mutations
the ease of basic storage instead of the problems with doses ruined or needed to be given ASAP before no good.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 4, 2021)

Great video.  This guy throws in hilarious side comments that keep the video entertaining while explaining the data.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 4, 2021)

I have difficulty understanding him.  
I want the one-dose but will we have a choice?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2021)

At the pace these vaccines are being administered, it may be mid Summer before any are available in this rural area....and then, we will probably have little or no choice of brand, or number of required shots, etc.  On the Plus side, before we have the opportunity to get vaccinated, millions of others will have had the shots, so we should have a pretty good idea of any issues or side effects.  
So far, all brands are saying they are 80 percent, or more, effective.....that's a lot better than the flu shots.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


Thank you for posting that video Holly, very informative and entertaining.   We both have been thinking of holding off and waiting until this Johnson & Johnson vaccine is available for us.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 4, 2021)

I hope I get this one but at this point, we don't have a choice. Anyway, it will be awhile here.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 5, 2021)

You should not wait for the J&J vaccine. They are still awaiting approval, and their estimate of 100M doses available by summer is just that - a GUESS and a HOPE. They cannot guarantee being able to ramp up mfg production that fast.

Also, no matter what vaccine, it takes weeks until your body builds up immunity. The J&J vaccine takes 28 days to reach 90+% immunity, while the 2-shot vaccines take less time - approx 54% immunity with the first shot, rising to 90+% with the second.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 5, 2021)

"The J&J vaccine takes 28 days to reach 90+% immunity, while the 2-shot vaccines take less time - approx 54% immunity with the first shot, rising to 90+% with the second."

How is it the 2 shot vaccine takes less time? If J&J has 90+% immunity in 28 days, but the others only have 54% after first shot, which takes 2 weeks, 14 days, then another shot which will take about the same time to achieve that 90+% immunity.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 5, 2021)

I will take any vaccine I can get, but I can’t get any.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "The J&J vaccine takes 28 days to reach 90+% immunity, while the 2-shot vaccines take less time - approx 54% immunity with the first shot, rising to 90+% with the second."
> 
> How is it the 2 shot vaccine takes less time? If J&J has 90+% immunity in 28 days, but the others only have 54% after first shot, which takes 2 weeks, 14 days, then another shot which will take about the same time to achieve that 90+% immunity.


...and the medical field are having a problem with the 2 dose jab in that many people getting the first are not returning for the 2nd jab. Either erroneously thinking they're now protected or for some other reason...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2021)

If given a choice, I would prefer the one-dose vaccine. There has been a delay here (won't go into it - long story). It will most likely be months before we get ours.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2021)

Pinky said:


> If given a choice, I would prefer the one-dose vaccine. There has been a delay here (won't go into it - long story). It will most likely be months before we get ours.


It's the same here.  I'm hoping that waiting for the less effective single dose will be easier than fighting to get an appointment every time a few doses of the two-shot vaccines become available.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 10, 2021)

These numbers as far as effectiveness are meaningless because they all use different criteria and the trials do not test the same things .

. some will be more immune and immune longer but the jury is still out on an individual basis as well as the unknowns are still the variants.

The vaccines work because of herd immunity ...when enough have some immunity the odds of coming in contact with the virus is reduced so efficacy figures on an individual basis are very different .

The best performing vaccine has actually been the J&J .....

What counts is not how many still got the virus .what counts is how many required hospitalization or died . That is where the tires meet the road.

The J&J did that the best as well as was trial tested in Africa as one of the continents . So it includes the African variants. None of the others did that.

The J&J trials had very very few require hospitalization and had no deaths compared to the placebo groups.

So these effectiveness numbers the media throws out are useless and meaningless without understanding the trial data behind it


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 13, 2021)

I hope somewhere down the road we will have the ability to pick which vaccine we receive. I understand that right now they're simply trying to get people vaccinated as quickly as possible. Personally, I'd prefer to get a non mRNA version.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 13, 2021)

I agree and I WANTED the J&J vaccine, but at my age and with my medical conditions I took what I could get which was the Pfizer.  I am happy and extremely grateful to have been able to get it.

 I see no reason why we won’t be getting booster shots, as soon as they are researched and available, for the many variants which will continue to crop up including the South African one.  The Pfizer is effective with the UK variant.

Besides, I want to go see my daughter and her family.  I plan to go in April when my vaccine will be in full force, and my puppy will be on board and train.  I have N95 masks to wear and will stay as safe as possible, but I am going to Texas.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 26, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Also, no matter what vaccine, it takes weeks until your body builds up immunity. The J&J vaccine takes 28 days to reach 90+% immunity, while the 2-shot vaccines take less time - approx 54% immunity with the first shot, rising to 90+% with the second.


Where have you seen that the J&J vaccine gets to 90% efficacy?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 26, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Where have you seen that the J&J vaccine gets to 90% efficacy?


I heard this as well, but can’t remember where.  I think usually they say 85% but it might have been the British or Irish study that said 90%.  I was surprised that the pfizer reaches 90% at the 28 days mark after the first shot, but you still need the second.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 26, 2021)

*FDA analysis finds Johnson & Johnson COVID vaccine is safe and effective*

The Food and Drug Administration's staff released a briefing document on Wednesday endorsing Johnson & Johnson's one-shot coronavirus vaccine as safe and effective.

*The latest: *Assuming the FDA issues an emergency use authorization "without delay," meaning as soon as this weekend, White House coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients said J&J will have 3 million to 4 million ready for distribution next week.

*What's next: *An FDA advisory panel will meet Friday to review the briefing document and vote on whether to recommend an emergency use authorization (EUA). The FDA will then decide on whether to accept the recommendation and issue the EUA, clearing the way for distribution in the U.S. to begin.

*Details: *The shot was found to be 66.9% effective against moderate to severe/critical COVID-19 cases 14 days after vaccination, and 66.1% effective after 28 days. Against severe/critical cases, the vaccine was 76.6% effective after 14 days and 85.4% effective after 28 days.

• A large clinical trial showed no COVID-19 hospitalizations or deaths 28 days after patients received the vaccine.

• "The analysis supported a favorable safety profile with no specific safety concerns identified that would preclude issuance of an EUA," FDA staff wrote.

*The FDA analysis *also offered a breakdown of the efficacy of the vaccine in Brazil and South Africa, where more contagious variants of the coronavirus have been dominant.

*• United States*:

• Moderate to severe/critical: 72%

• Severe/critical: 85.9%

*• South Africa:*

• Moderate to severe/critical: 64%

• Severe/critical: 81.7%

*• Brazil:*

• Moderate to severe/critical: 68.1%

• Severe/critical: 87.6%

*Between the lines: *Unlike Moderna and Pfizer's vaccines, which are the only two candidates that have received EUAs, the J&J vaccine is administered as a single dose and does not need to be stored at ultra-low temperatures — meaning the logistics for mass distributions would be far simpler.

*The big picture: *The U.S. government has struck an agreement with J&J to provide 100 million doses by the end of June.

• More than half of the J&J doses sold thus far are destined for the developing world, with 500 million doses purchased by the global COVAX initiative and 120 million by the African Union.


https://www.axios.com/johnson-fda-analysis-33162951-9b5d-41e5-8d74-3c9bfdebd87f.html


----------



## Don M. (Feb 26, 2021)

Presently, very few people have any "choice" as to which vaccine they can receive.  Virtually all of them seem to offer some degree of protection against this virus, so the important thing is probably to take whichever vaccine becomes available in a given area.  As this pandemic begins to wind down, and manufacturing/availability catches up with demand, then, there may be a choice for those still needing the shot.

Personally, I expect the mutations of this virus will require a "booster" shot, for those who are getting the shots now, perhaps later this year, as we learn more about this illness.  

At any rate, I would recommend that people get whatever is available....as soon as it is available....then watch for any changes in the process as time passes.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 26, 2021)

There is very little difference in efficiency of the 3 vaccines however J&J uses the same method of development as former vaccines we all have had in the past.

The other 2 is using the new unknown mRNA technology.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 26, 2021)

Avoid the J & J talcum powder


----------



## debrakay (Feb 26, 2021)

Is everyone on this thread getting the covid vaccine?  I have never had a flu shot in my life and am not prepared to get one now.  My health is fine, I take no drugs for anything, only vitamins, and I am 99% sure I had covid in early February 2020.  I was in Washington State late January 2020 at a basketball tournament with 500 other people ( and my family) and less than 50 miles from where the first cases were reported in Washington State.  I had all of the symptoms.  My husband had it a week later.  My kids and grandkids had mild flu symptoms about the same time. I'm just curious if there is anyone else who feels no need to get a shot.  I'd love to hear the why's and why not's.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 26, 2021)

debrakay said:


> Is everyone on this thread getting the covid vaccine?  I have never had a flu shot in my life and am not prepared to get one now.  My health is fine, I take no drugs for anything, only vitamins, and I am 99% sure I had covid in early February 2020.  I was in Washington State late January 2020 at a basketball tournament with 500 other people ( and my family) and less than 50 miles from where the first cases were reported in Washington State.  I had all of the symptoms.  My husband had it a week later.  My kids and grandkids had mild flu symptoms about the same time. I'm just curious if there is anyone else who feels no need to get a shot.  I'd love to hear the why's and why not's.


You could always get an antibody test ($25 at Kroger) and be sure. Right now nobody really knows how long immunity from having had the virus lasts. I've had covid and will still eventually get the vaccine.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 26, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> There is very little difference in efficiency of the 3 vaccines however J&J uses the same method of development as former vaccines we all have had in the past.
> 
> The other 2 is using the new unknown mRNA technology.


Is the Astra Zeneca the same formula as J&J?  mRNA technology..........is this a reason why the vaccine was developed so incredibly swiftly?


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 26, 2021)

I will get it but I am not 65 so it will probably be awhile. I know we still have to be careful even with the vaccine but it will feel nice not to be as worried about doing things. I did have a really bad case of the flu several years ago...and I would imagine this is worse. I wouldn't even want to be that sick again. I definitely get the flu shot every year since then and have never had the flu again. I also am not on any medication for anything.

I will admit I probably would not have got one under TFG if it had been approved the first of November.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 26, 2021)

Only God knows when any of the vaccines will be available at the Clinic I go to.  I may try to go to CVS if when they have it which will be soon I've heard.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 26, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Is the Astra Zeneca the same formula as J&J?  mRNA technology..........is this a reason why the vaccine was developed so incredibly swiftly?


From my understanding yes J&J and AstraZeneca use the same technology that has been used for former vaccines. 

The Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna vaccines the new mRNA technology.


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 26, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> From my understanding yes J&J and AstraZeneca use the same technology that has been used for former vaccines.
> 
> The Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna vaccines the new mRNA technology.





Becky1951 said:


> From my understanding yes J&J and AstraZeneca use the same technology that has been used for former vaccines.
> 
> The Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna vaccines the new mRNA technology.


I believe you are correct.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 26, 2021)

AZ and J&J are based on the same technology but not exactly the same. Neither are mRNA those are Pfizer and Moderna.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 26, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> AZ and J&J are based on the same technology but not exactly the same. Neither are mRNA those are Pfizer and Moderna.


Right, none are exactly the same.

Pfizer and Moderna both use the mRNA technology but not identical.  The other 2 do not use the mRNA technology and are not identical to each other.


----------

